Ask HN: What are good open source projects to lean pure C programming from? - douglascorrea
======
Rzor
Colin Percival's Tarsnap:
[https://github.com/Tarsnap/tarsnap/tree/master/libcperciva](https://github.com/Tarsnap/tarsnap/tree/master/libcperciva)

~~~
cperciva
I'd suggest spiped:
[https://github.com/Tarsnap/spiped](https://github.com/Tarsnap/spiped)

It has far less "legacy" code than tarsnap.

